# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 24-11-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 17-11-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Nje anetare me shume nuk besoj te bej keq" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Hena_22)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27218

Titulli: "Prozë ruse" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27217

Titulli: "FBI: Mafia ballkanike dhe pozicioni i shqiptareve." (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27215

Titulli: "Cilët formusta kan stazh më të gjatë në mërgin?" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27214

Titulli: "Pershtatje nga veprat qe na pelqejne..." (postuar 23-11-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27213

Titulli: "Cool Poezi Islamike" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27212

Titulli: "Persh te gjitheve nga (Luisi)" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Tom_Sojeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27206

Titulli: "Ali Podrimja- Kush do ta vras Ujkun" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27202

Titulli: "Darka e Fundit - Da Vinci" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27201

Titulli: "Leshi I Jetes Partiake" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27198

Titulli: "SOFRA BERATSE Nr.4" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga martin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27193

Titulli: "Si e shpjegoni kete gje?" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27190

Titulli: "Nacionalismi Amerikan" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga ILovePejaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27189

Titulli: "Ruleta" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27187

Titulli: "Kenget historike" (postuar 23-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27186

Titulli: "Tungjatjeta të gjithëve në forum" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga liza48)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27184

Titulli: "Arrestohet njerku pedofil, përdhunoi 12-vjeçaren" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga Mata)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27175

Titulli: "Rutina !" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga Deus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27168

Titulli: "Aktivitete Në Holandë" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga Rrap Cungu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27166

Titulli: "mbinjeriu i NIETZCHE realitet apo çmenduri?!" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga dionisi123)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27165

Titulli: "Anglia fitoj botnoren ne RUGBY!!" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga Mr_Right)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27164

Titulli: "&quot;Per nje bote me te bukur&quot;" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga &quot;KINGU-1&quot :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27163

Titulli: "A ekzistojne miqte e vertete?" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27161

Titulli: "MJAFT-Modeli i protestës qytetare për një Shqipëri ndryshe" (postuar 22-11-2003 nga Thjeshtesia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27154

Titulli: "A jeni dakord me SAT?" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27150

Titulli: "tortellini alla rosa" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga visi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27144

Titulli: "The Mysterious Dream" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga Mr_Right)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27140

Titulli: "Recetat e Visit" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga TIRONSIII)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27139

Titulli: "Kush del kampion ne NBA kete vit, parashikimet tuaja" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga visi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27138

Titulli: "Burimi i Barbarisë Komuniste" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga Lexusja_1963)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27134

Titulli: "Kryqi!" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27133

Titulli: "Need For Speed Underground" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga Amarildo_18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27132

Titulli: "Tirona Prap Ne Krye" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga visi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27131

Titulli: "Krize apo krisje ne marredheniet shqiptaro-greke?" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27130

Titulli: "Sokrati dhe klani i gjykatesve Escobare" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27124

Titulli: "Figurat më të njohura (anglisht)" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga edspace)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27121

Titulli: "Kronologjia e Shqiperisë" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga edspace)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27117

Titulli: "Ne kerkim te nje aktori Shqiptar!!" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga shemuli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27114

Titulli: "Tranjeri me i paguar nuk pranoi" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga visi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27107

Titulli: "a mjafton MJAFT" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga gene)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27105

Titulli: "Cili email service eshte me i mire..!!" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27103

Titulli: "Kultura shqiptare dhe organizatat" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga gene)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27101

Titulli: "Halo Cd Key" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga reni00)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27100

Titulli: "Pse jemi te gatuar ne kete menyre.. ?!" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga Deus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27095

Titulli: "Futbolli Kavajs" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27094

Titulli: "Kete teme e kam vetem per limot" (postuar 20-11-2003 nga rudi c33)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27092

Titulli: "A i duhet me ketij  Populli Sali Berisha?" (postuar 20-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27091

Titulli: "Fjalorët Shqip - Gjuhë e Huaj" (postuar 20-11-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27090

Titulli: "Kampionati Shqiptar i Futbollit 2003/04 ''A1''" (postuar 20-11-2003 nga Alesio)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27079

Titulli: "Series of Bombs Rocks Downtown Istanbul ." (postuar 20-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27071

Titulli: "Policia Bllokon Daljet Nga Vendi." (postuar 20-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27069

Titulli: "Betonieret shkarkojnë shefat e qarkullimit." (postuar 20-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27068

Titulli: "Arkiva të kulturës shqiptare jashtë atdheut" (postuar 20-11-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27067

Titulli: "Rishfaqet në mënyrë të tërthortë persekutimi ndaj Kishës Orthodhokse" (postuar 20-11-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27066

Titulli: "Albanian History" (postuar 20-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27065

Titulli: "Kongresi i Manastirit dhe alfabeti i gjuhes shqipe." (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27058

Titulli: "Kerkoj aksese për të lexuar revistën 'Spektër'" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga FLEUR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27056

Titulli: "Mund te degjoni disa kenge te qeta" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27051

Titulli: "Libri i ri &quot;Perceptimi i gjinise ne Shqiperi&quot;" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27050

Titulli: "Për miqtë e mi në Forum" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Deus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27049

Titulli: "Syte do ju qajne dhe zemrat do ju  dridhen." (postuar 19-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27048

Titulli: "Korrespondenz mit Gott" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27046

Titulli: "Ore po mua do t'më mirpritni?" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Willy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27045

Titulli: "Rama: CIA ka zbuluar politikanet trafikante ne Shqiperi" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27044

Titulli: "Rose" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27043

Titulli: "Shqiptarët mes pasqyrash" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27042

Titulli: "Mura eterni" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27040

Titulli: "Veç për ty" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27038

Titulli: "Shpendi, ramboja shqiptar që tmerroi serbët" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27035

Titulli: "Historia e Sigurimit te Shtetit" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27033

Titulli: "Kujtime lidhur me Enver Hoxhën e Shqipërinë në komunizëm" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27032

Titulli: "Vangjel Zhapa, shqiptari që ndërtoi perlat e Athinës" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27029

Titulli: "Shqiptarët, si i bënin gjyqet civile në 1916" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27028

Titulli: "Lindja e diellit nga perendimi" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27026

Titulli: "Program  Audio.." (postuar 19-11-2003 nga demolition man)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27024

Titulli: "Energjia elektrike dhe ndikimi i saj ne ekonomine shqiptare" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27023

Titulli: "Shqiperia i perket Botes se Trete" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27020

Titulli: "Fotografi artistike në fokusin tim" (postuar 19-11-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27017

Titulli: "Flasin prinderit e Dritan Dajtit." (postuar 19-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27016

Titulli: "Britney Spears  si Marilyn Monroe" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27013

Titulli: "Shqiptari dhe arma." (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27012

Titulli: "Vizita e presidentit Bush ne Mbreterine e Bashkuar" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27011

Titulli: "Pavel Nedved lojtari me i mirë i Juventusit dhe Çekisë" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27006

Titulli: "Monika Kryemadhi: Jam e zhgenjyer nga politika." (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27005

Titulli: "Ahmet Shqarri, pionieri i gazetarisë sportive" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27004

Titulli: "Te rejat e fundit." (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27001

Titulli: "Pilula per meshkujt." (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27000

Titulli: "Profesor Hamit Beqja: Ja pse më thërrasin &quot;miku i grave&quot;" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26999

Titulli: "Fishta: &quot;Qeveria e 1920 s'e paraqet denjësisht Shqipërinë&quot;" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26998

Titulli: "Historia e familjes se patriotit kolonjar, Sali Butka" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26995

Titulli: "Transplantimi i fytyrës" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26993

Titulli: "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Orso)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26988

Titulli: "Adobe Photoshop 8.0 CS" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga edspace)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26986

Titulli: "Kanadaja, zhgënjimi i madh i një intelektuali shqiptar" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26983

Titulli: "Kanadaja, zhgënjimi i madh i një intelektuali shqiptar" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26982

Titulli: "Opozita organizon protesta ne mbrojtje te votes ne Tirane" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26981

Titulli: "Sami Gjoka" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26980

Titulli: "Cfare te gatuajme per bajram" (postuar 18-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26974

Titulli: "Shtetet me &quot;te shendetshem&quot; ne USA" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26968

Titulli: "Shqipe Malushi" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Mjellma)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26964

Titulli: "Huha" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26962

Titulli: "Feja dhe shoqeria" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26960

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga baby_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26959

Titulli: "Schumaher apo Montoya ?!" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Montoya)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26958

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Jolieana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26957

Titulli: "Si mendoni, kur do te kthehen tokat Çame?" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Montoya)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26956

Titulli: "Po shtoj dhe Taven me Patate dhe Domate te furres !" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Montoya)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26954

Titulli: "A ju Pelqejne Fasulet?!!" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Montoya)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26953

Titulli: "Genocidi grek mbi popullin cam" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26952

Titulli: "Kush mund t'ma zvogëlojë këtë .gif skadër për avantar?" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Xhemis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26951

Titulli: "Pershendetje Per Besimtaret E Forumite" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Jamarber)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26950

Titulli: "Ekspozitë Mbarëkombëtare në Gostivar" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga ArtGraphic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26948

Titulli: "Regjistrimi i zerit per windows 2000 professional" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Vito Corleone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26945

Titulli: "Ku mund te gjej nje adrese email-i?" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Vito Corleone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26944

Titulli: "Ndershmeria" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26941

Titulli: "Elira" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26928

Titulli: "&quot;exit 124&quot;" (postuar 17-11-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26924

Titulli: "Kronikë" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26923

Titulli: "English Franc Etj" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga rudi c33)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26919

Titulli: "Amerikan Ekstravaganc" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga rudi c33)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26918

Titulli: "Ekstravaganca Gjermane" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga rudi c33)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26917

Titulli: "Nëntitulli im..." (postuar 16-11-2003 nga GJENERALI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26915

Titulli: "Pse shumica e femrave nuk e arrijnë dot orgazmën?" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga farfalla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26913

Titulli: "Sofra Shkodrane Nr 2" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga BOY_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26911

Titulli: "Programe per te kthyer RM ne VCD," (postuar 16-11-2003 nga Elti...)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26910

Titulli: "F-o-t-o-t   H-u-m-o-r-i-s-t-i-k-e" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26907

Titulli: "Shkrimtarët mbështesin poema violente!" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26903

Titulli: "Amnesti International mbi trajtimin e qeveris greke ndaj emigrantëve shqipetar" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26899

Titulli: "Vashat nguten me u ba gra   Arben Prendi" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26897

Titulli: "Islami , ndikimi  dhe meritat e tij ne civilizimin  e njerzimit!" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26896

Titulli: "-Shkollat e para shqipe janë hapur në Shkodër!" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26892

Titulli: "Ekstravaganca Italjane" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga rudi c33)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26890

Titulli: "Ekstravaganca Japoneze" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga rudi c33)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26889

Titulli: "Atë ditë që erdh haberi" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga tefiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26888

Titulli: "Sa te besueshem jane analistet politike shqiptare" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26886

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Din Shkodrani" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Zemrush)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26885

Titulli: "Auguste Rodin - mjeshtri i vertete i skulptures" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26884

Titulli: "Kapitalizmi Dhe Socializmi" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26883

Titulli: "Ku Po Shkon Bota Ne Kete Shekull" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26882

Titulli: "Ku mund t'i postoj materialet në wave?" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26881

Titulli: "probleme me mikrofonin" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Tironsja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26878

Titulli: "Ku mund te gjej Proxy server per LAN ?!" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Montoya)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26877

Titulli: "Si mund te Konfiguroj nje VoiceProvider?!" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Montoya)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26876

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga Rina" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Rina3)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26874

Titulli: "Përshëndetje të gjithëve" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga EDUARDI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26873

Titulli: "Java Source" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26870

Titulli: "Poetesha nga Kosova" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26869

Titulli: "New Yorku hap dyert për balerinën shqiptare." (postuar 15-11-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26868

Titulli: "Historia fetare permes historise dramatike. Nga Ismail Kadare" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26867

Titulli: "Nese do ta kishit te mundur. C'fare do te eliminonit nga jeta?" (postuar 15-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26865

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: hotmail apo yahoo !!
 o 'hotmail' (5 vota)
 o 'yahoo' (1 vota)
 o 'te tjere' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27103

Sondazh: Kush Është Makina Më e Mirë?
 o 'TVR' (0 vota)
 o 'Aston Martin' (0 vota)
 o 'Alfa Romeo' (0 vota)
 o 'Audi' (1 vota)
 o 'BMW' (1 vota)
 o 'Ferrari' (1 vota)
 o 'Cadillac' (0 vota)
 o 'McLaren' (1 vota)
 o 'Chevrolet' (1 vota)
 o 'Chrysler' (1 vota)
 o 'Citroen' (0 vota)
 o 'Dodge' (1 vota)
 o 'Fiat' (0 vota)
 o 'Ford' (0 vota)
 o 'Honda' (0 vota)
 o 'Jaguar' (0 vota)
 o 'Hummer' (1 vota)
 o 'Jeep' (0 vota)
 o 'Kia' (0 vota)
 o 'Lamborghini' (1 vota)
 o 'Lancia' (0 vota)
 o 'Land Rover' (0 vota)
 o 'Lexus' (0 vota)
 o 'Lotus' (0 vota)
 o 'Maserati' (0 vota)
 o 'Mazda' (0 vota)
 o 'Mitsubishi' (0 vota)
 o 'Opel' (0 vota)
 o 'Toyota' (1 vota)
 o 'Porsche' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26857

Sondazh: Mendoni te jetoni me prinderit tuaj pas marteses?
 o 'Po' (6 vota)
 o 'Jo' (7 vota)
 o 'S`e di akoma' (3 vota)
 o 'kam plot vellezer dhe motra ata do kujdesen.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26769

Sondazh: Fituesi i Euro 2004 ?
 o 'Italy' (2 vota)
 o 'Germany' (4 vota)
 o 'France' (1 vota)
 o 'Portugal' (1 vota)
 o 'Holland' (5 vota)
 o 'England' (2 vota)
 o 'Spain' (0 vota)
 o 'Czech Republic' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26724

Sondazh: Kush dominon ne forum gocat a cunat?
 o 'gocat' (0 vota)
 o 'djemte' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26608

Sondazh: sa te merzitur nga JETA?
 o 'SHUME - sdua te jem me' (5 vota)
 o 'PAK - jete e veshtire' (11 vota)
 o 'ASPAK - e dua ate' (12 vota)
 o 'S'di cte them' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26595

Sondazh: Kush do te fitoje ne zgjedhjet e vjeshtes qe vijne ne Kosove?
 o 'PDK' (1 vota)
 o 'LDK' (1 vota)
 o 'AAK' (0 vota)
 o 'LPK' (5 vota)
 o 'se di' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26331

Sondazh: Ke Sport Pelqeni me shume?
 o 'Futbolli' (3 vota)
 o 'Basketbolli' (2 vota)
 o 'Volejbolli' (1 vota)
 o 'Tenisi' (0 vota)
 o 'Ski' (0 vota)
 o 'Hokey' (1 vota)
 o 'Baseball' (0 vota)
 o 'Ping Pong' (0 vota)
 o 'Karate' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26180

Sondazh: Cilet nga grupet e meposhtme ju pelqejne me shume?
 o 'West Side Family' (4 vota)
 o '2 Die 4' (2 vota)
 o 'The Dreams' (3 vota)
 o 'Te tjere!' (7 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26017

Sondazh: Ardhmeria jone ne BE?
 o 'Cka duhet ndryshuar per tu bere antar i BE?' (0 vota)
 o 'Ne dhe BE?' (0 vota)
 o 'Lufta ne Maqedo?' (0 vota)
 o 'Lufta ne Kosov?' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25949


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

24-11:
 o Gjoni (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1145

24-11:
 o indrit.drini - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2353

24-11:
 o koralia (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2937

24-11:
 o cati (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5542

24-11:
 o giuliano GOLEMI (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5792
 o MISTREC_BERATI (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6699

24-11:
 o Nereida (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7985

24-11:
 o fan (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8325

24-11:
 o GLEDIANA (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9085

24-11:
 o VLonjatja2003 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10146

24-11:
 o neo p (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10232

25-11:
 o xhafer (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=844

25-11:
 o antitheos (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1307

25-11:
 o Irtan (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4925

25-11:
 o ermal sk (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6190
 o no name (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6946

25-11:
 o Don_corleone! (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9562

25-11:
 o Arboneta (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9639

25-11:
 o Mashtruesi (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10407
 o hana_sia (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10529

25-11:
 o fiku (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11169

26-11:
 o djali_i_yjeve (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1124

26-11:
 o lorina (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3889

26-11:
 o erydee (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4020

26-11:
 o PlaxBoy (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4021

26-11:
 o maksut (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4874

26-11:
 o M_R (35) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5885

26-11:
 o RIPCUR (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6677

26-11:
 o ekrem (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6981

26-11:
 o bylbyli (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8291


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 17-11-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 123 Anetare te rinj
 o 117 Tema te reja
 o 2,123 Postime te reja
 o 1 Sondazhe te reja

----------

